# Tanya



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This is for all that were at the Christmas meeting at Mike and Shane's house. Tanya and Frank where the very generous people that brought the 2 huge boxes of free fish food samples for the club. Some of us visit the DFWFishBox.com forum and know Tanya from there or from personal interactions.

But for those that don't please read her post from yesterday, Tuesday, Jan 05: http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/showthread.php?t=18127

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm not about to read it, will some one copy and past.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Basically her husband is extremely ill and she asks for our prayers. He has a severe headache and a return, probably, of his lung cancer. He is in the hospital.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

alta678 said:


> Basically her husband is extremely ill and she asks for our prayers. He has a severe headache and a return, probably, of his lung cancer. He is in the hospital.


I know about that, but I just didn't want to blurt it out, because that's kind of private it.
I hope he is okay... and do to my past I can only look at dwfishbox.com need to talk to andrew and tell him I have grown up a lot and matured.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

fishyjoe24 said:


> I know about that, but I just didn't want to blurt it out, because that's kind of private it.
> I hope he is okay... and do to my past I can only look at dwfishbox.com need to talk to andrew and tell him I have grown up a lot and matured.


I believe Andrew is a member of this forum.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

pam916 said:


> I believe Andrew is a member of this forum.


I bet he has seen this, I would rather just leave what ever is in the past in the past.. if he wants to open a conversation with me, well I will talk to him, and if not oh well. people have tried to talk to him, and tell him I've changed with no luck...


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you Niko for posting this and thank you all for the prayers...

update sunday @ 3pm: Jim is home from the hospital..praise the Lord. doing good as he's glad to be home. we'll know more this coming week of what is next as the path report on the mass was incunclusive so further tests need to be done but the lymph node definitely has cancer cells so at this time he is diagnosed with stage 3 non-small cell lung cancer which has a 30% 5-year survival rate. chemo & radiation appear to be the only course of action. we'll take it one day at a time as I trust God and His plan

Again, thank you for the well wishes and I look forward to the meeting on the 23rd


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I kind of know how Jim feels they had to do that to me when I was younger. doctor thought i might of had cancer so they took out my lymph nodes behind my ears........... good to know he is doing good.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Praying for you guys!


----------

